# Any coaches around Winchester Va?



## Fng71 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am new to the recurve competition shooting with sights, clicker ext. don't have lots of time on hand but do have some . Getting through the clicker is my big stumbling block I've used the rest of it with compounds? Thoughts or info? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Former Olympic archer, Ruth Rowe runs The Archery Program at the Bull Run Shooting Center in Centreville, VA

http://thearcheryprogram.net/head_coach.htm

She is an excellent coach and has very good coaches on her staff. They coach both compound and recurve. 

Allen


----------



## Fng71 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Allen . I check that site out.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Paul Vogel is in Annadale Va. He's an excellent coach...he's helped me a tremendous amount....


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Fng71 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Dewayne. I'll look in to it.


----------

